# One large aquarium plant



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I just took this aquarium plant out of my 75 gallon aquarium. It was only 3" tall when it when in the aquarium about 6 months ago. It out grew thee who aquarium. Let me know what you all think of this bad boy. *w3

Thanks Big Dog.

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG_1862-1.jpg

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG_1863-1.jpg


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Haaa, my amazons swords grow huge too. I trim em down and they grow right back


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

This one kept on getting bigger and bigger.:fishGreen:


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Why didnt you keep that big boy for that 120 you are getting it would of only taken up half of it *r2


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

It going to be a couple of months before I get the 120 set up.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep...that's a big ole plant alright!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That would have fit perfectly in my 220


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Woooowww that's really big


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

susankat said:


> That would have fit perfectly in my 220


I said the same thing, then id have twins.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I think that plant would destroy my 20g O.O*


----------

